# Weird email, can any one decipher?



## glondor (Jun 22, 2011)

I received this email in my in box. I don't know who it is. What is weird about it is I can read it but I have NO idea what it is about. Can any one shed some light? It is buy no means important, I just cannot crack the code, lol.


We are brokers company, we have a direct providers of Fresh Cut BG, SBLC which
are specifically for lease. The bank instrument can be engage in PPP Trading,
Discounting, signature project(s) such as Aviation,Agriculture, Petroleum,
Telecommunication, construction of Dams,Bridges, Real Estate and all kind of
projects. We do not have any broker chain in our offer or get involved in
chauffeur driven offers.The terms and Conditions are reasonable, below is the
instrument
description.

DESCRIPTION OF INSTRUMENTS:
1. Instrument: Bank Guarantee (BG/SBLC) (Appendix A)
2. Total Face Value: Eur 1M MIN and Eur 50B MAX (50Billion).
3. Issuing Bank: HSBC or any Top 25 rated Bank
4. Age: One Year, One Day
5. Leasing Price: 6% of Face Value plus 2% commission fees to brokers.
6. Delivery: SWIFT TO SWIFT.
7. Payment: MT-103.
8. Hard Copy: Bonded Courier within 7 banking days.
All relevant business information will be provided upon request. if Interested
kindly contact me immediately.

Tel : 44-792-4444-750
Fax: 44-792-4444-750
Email: [email protected]


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Short translation:

We are frauds and dumb ones as we use online translators.

Another possibility is that there may be file in attachment which I do not recommend to save on disk or open.


----------



## glondor (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Pat. No file or anything, just the very cryptic email. Just wondering if any one can understand it is all. Sounds like a whole new language to me!.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2011)

I did some "quick" research and cannot find any hard information.
There are several company names,personal names,and 1 address affiliated with that phone number,however nothing that stands out as legitimate.
Most of the company info I found,has that same exact description about them.


----------



## glondor (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Mic, And remember "we do not get involved in chauffeur driven offers" We only back seat drive.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2011)

ROFL! 
I'll call you tomorrow to discuss that stuff I got ready.


----------



## Lou (Jun 23, 2011)

Any time someone offers you a 50 B EUR bank guarantee, be suspicious.

A few months ago I had a guy tell me about 50 billion in gold (what is it with scammers and 50 billion as a number?) and send me "SKR" sheets (these don't exist for bullion and they have them confused with a depository registration slip)... I said I'd need several good delivery bars as a retainer (out of 50 billion, who cares?) and I never heard back from him. Once a year you get the yahoo calling/emailing you about this great idea.


----------



## glondor (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I do have to admit that I still have no idea what it is about. It is a rare day that I cannot put something in some sort of context. I usually can glean enough info to have some idea of what something is about but as far as this is concerned it might as well be written in Japanese. Cheers!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 24, 2011)

I got an email this morning, through the forum, from some guy in Nigeria that said he owned land with gold deposits. He wanted me to buy the land and let him live on it. At least, I think that's what he said. His English was fairly undecipherable.


----------



## Fournines (Jun 24, 2011)

Did anyone try emailing [email protected]?


----------



## glondor (Jun 24, 2011)

Got this from googling the phone number>>>http://www.globalinvestoralerts.com/public_html/broompark_investments_ltd.shtml


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 24, 2011)

Geez... Domain registered in Lagos. Does it sound familiar?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 24, 2011)

Lagos, Nigeria. There sure is an inordinate number of scams coming from Nigeria. They must start teaching it at birth.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 24, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Lagos, Nigeria. There sure is an inordinate number of scams coming from Nigeria. They must start teaching it at birth.



That is why I mentioned that... :twisted: 
99% of gold involved scams are made by gentleman from that part of world. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 25, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> 99% of gold involved scams are made by gentleman from that part of world. :lol:


"gentleman"?

You're too kind, patnor. I have a different name for them! :twisted: 

Harold


----------

